# My results of MissChievouz's  Tutorial- Arabic makeup!



## yummy411 (Apr 4, 2009)

She used pink and black and I wanted to change to green and black with some orange? lol i used my CS 88 palette.. sooo tough! nice colors, but blending them together.. wow.... hard work.








oh yes.. i really did wear this out!! lol


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 4, 2009)

The hotness...you did a fab job! Well done!


----------



## nunu (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, looks amazing!


----------



## joey444 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awsome job!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 4, 2009)

thank you ladies!!


----------



## miss_primer (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow...It looks great.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 4, 2009)

Gorgeous and I'm so glad you wore it out and about! You look amazing!


----------



## moopoint (Apr 4, 2009)

I love it. Wow.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Apr 4, 2009)

Totally hot!  Also love that you wore it out, cause I wish more people were adventurous with what they wear outside the house!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 4, 2009)

YOu did awesome..it's so nice..I know the focus is about the eyes..but I can't stop staring at your lip color hehe ..what are you wearing on the lips?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fabulous job!!! Is that your sister in the pic...you guys look just alike ...one with and one without makeup....


----------



## fintia (Apr 4, 2009)

gr8t!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sn0wbunnie* 

 
_Totally hot! Also love that you wore it out, cause I wish more people were adventurous with what they wear outside the house!_

 
i'm soo with you!  :thumbs up: i actually went out with a group i started in the DC area called The Pretty Committee just so I wouldn't feel alone going out wearing extravagant makeup. However, that night I felt a bit OTT.. everyone else had on 'normal' looks


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_YOu did awesome..it's so nice..I know the focus is about the eyes..but I can't stop staring at your lip color hehe ..what are you wearing on the lips?_

 

thanks! i was wearing nyx lip liner in natural and shy girl cremesheen lipstick with milani's lip mix lip gloss... the pink one (what MAC's tri color lipglass wish it was!)


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Fabulous job!!! Is that your sister in the pic...you guys look just alike ...one with and one without makeup...._

 
actually we aren't related at all and had just met that night.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 5, 2009)

I like it.  It's so editorial.  I can't believe you wore it out.


----------



## Willa (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok, I suck compared to you...


----------



## happy*phantom (Apr 7, 2009)

Amazing job!!! Great that you're brave because you wore it out!*applause*


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks guys!!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 7, 2009)

That looks fantastic... so cool that you wore it out too! I have to give this makeup a try ^_^


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2009)

you have such a pretty face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the makeup is very well done!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 8, 2009)

You did a fantastic job!!


----------



## Victoria2 (Apr 10, 2009)

I think the style is very interested and i will try something like this!


----------

